# When To Start



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

About how long after a lake opens up do you like to start fishing for eyes from shore?


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

It would be a good idea to wait for the season to be open first.

But that is just my opinion you can do what you want.


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

I live in South Dakota and I can catch walleyes all year long in certain spots


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Jungda99 said:


> It would be a good idea to wait for the season to be open first.
> 
> But that is just my opinion you can do what you want.


Good call...if the guy was in Minnesota.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

start asap. I catch them from shore in the evening with ice still out on the middle of lake, just bays open. Fish slow as the water temp is pretty cold yet.


----------

